# losing the litter tray



## Smiley (Mar 14, 2012)

Could anyone offer any advice on how to wean the kitten of the litter tray so that she begins to use the garden. At the moment she comes back into the house to use her tray and then returns to the garden!! She has been speyed and enjoys playing in the bushes in the garden - not so much today as its been raining!!!
Thanks


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Smiley said:


> She ... enjoys playing in the bushes in the garden - not so much today as its been raining!!!
> Thanks


So when it's raining she might not want to go outside, without access to a litter try she might start using other places.

I have only been an owner since December but I really don't see a litter tray as an issue. Why don't you want her to use one ?


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

What I would suggest is for you to pick a place in the garden you would like her to use (like an empty/unused flowerbed). If the ground isn't loose already then use a trowel or rake to loosen the earth so she is able to dig. Place some clean litter on top of the area. When you see her heading for the litter try gently take her to the spot outside. 

She'll soon get the idea. I'd recommend you keep your litter tray indoors for quite a while until you're positive she has stopped using it otherwise you might find she has a little accident indoors!


----------



## Smiley (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I don't want to get rid of the litter tray altogether as she will definitely need it overnight anyway. Not keen on the smell during the day and also the dog has to 'inspect' everything even though its an enclosed tray!!!! Sometimes walk into the room and the dog has bits of litter round her chops from where she has been snooping. Not a clever dog who would hide the evidence!!!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

As I said I am a new owner and have never been good with "smells" but there is absolutely no smell from Cookie's litter tray. I understand food choice has a lot to do with the smell.


----------



## Smiley (Mar 14, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> As I said I am a new owner and have never been good with "smells" but there is absolutely no smell from Cookie's litter tray. I understand food choice has a lot to do with the smell.


As I said in my post, I don't want to get rid of the tray completely as she will of course require it overnight but also to stop the dog raiding it but thanks for your comment anyway.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I always found my kittens have transferred from using their litter tray to using the garden, as soon as they felt ready. It has never been a problem.
I do not think there is any need to push them. 

Your cat will no doubt begin using the garden as soon as the weather gets warmer and drier. At the moment the wet earth may be putting her off. Also, as a previous poster referred to, the earth is too soggy at the moment for your cat to dig into it, to make a hole, so this may be putting her off too. 

Usually normal cat poo in the litter tray, if buried, does not stink the house out. Perhaps your cat is not burying it? If so, she may not like the type of litter you've provided. However, loose stools in the litter tray, even if buried, do tend to smell!

Edit: re: keeping the tray away from the dog, if you use a hooded tray, turn the opening to the wall, just leaving a big enough gap for the cat to get round into it, the dog won't be able to investigate it. If he is a big dog who can move the litter tray, then place clean house bricks around the outside so it can't be easily moved.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

You might find that after trying the method of putting used litter outside etc. you will still have a kitten that comes in to use the tray.

Maisie was living outside when we moved here so was obviously using outdoors, but once she moved in she began to come in from the garden and use the tray, maybe feels safer.


----------

